# Web Site Sales



## Roy99664 (Feb 23, 2007)

For those who sell Pens on your web site, how many do you sell?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 23, 2007)

My site is pretty new, so not a lot of activity yet... hoping soon.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 23, 2007)

Chuck,
I looked at your page code and would like to make a couple suggestions. Change your "Title" tag, add a "Description" tag, and add some more to your "keyword" tag.
Please understand that I have had websites for a long time and am here to help you.[]


----------



## bob393 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yah: my site is not finished yet so I have had no sales yet!


----------



## johneaton (Feb 27, 2007)

Somebody tell me about SEO.  I have had two sites out there for about a year.  Like a store that stays locked.  I'm not a computer person and I have no idea what to do.
John Eaton


----------



## Verne (Apr 14, 2007)

Just today published my website www.pensbydesign.com. It ain't perfect, not even close, but it's out there. Now if people will just look past the terrible picture taking skills I think I'll be ok. Take a look and let me know what you think. Be gentle!
I used www.homestead.com and found it to be pretty easy to work with, even for a computer rookie like myself. Most of the support people are great, oh yea, a few ogre's but for the most part they are good. And for $4.99/mo, what the hey.
Thanks for all youses help,
Vern


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johneaton_
> <br />Somebody tell me about SEO.  I have had two sites out there for about a year.  Like a store that stays locked.  I'm not a computer person and I have no idea what to do.
> John Eaton



I recommend the book "SEO for Dummies".  I learned a lot of valuable information from this book.  Two thumbs up!


----------



## stevers (Apr 15, 2007)

Like a few other above, fairly new site. So not that much activity yet. Made a few sales. Really not advertising the site in any way.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 15, 2007)

Being in the pipe and tobacco businesss online befor I ever got into pens . WE have built in client base ..So I do sell a LOT a pens . I have found 1 a the best things yu can do to promote your site is exchange links with as many folks that have GOOD sites you would recomend . This a drive customers to you . I know it works because I have a tracking service tealling me were all my customers come from and much more data ! How long a cust stays on my site what they looked at and what web site and or serch engine they came from . I get about 250 to 400 with highs of 6 to 700 at xmas time  hits on my site  a day but that has took 8 yrs to build up .. It takes time and work and evrything helps . IMHO YMMV . BY the way I exchange links with almost  anyone from here if you e mail us and ask.Remeber besides pens I sell tobacco pipes and tobacco for them and pens . All you need do is E mail us at  admin@affordablepipes.com and let my wife Jackie know what you want to do . She looks over the site and googles for complaints because we are recomending you to our customers when we add your link  so we do a small check to be sure your not a crack pot :O) I know the guys here are just trying to make a bit a money and we are glad to help all we can .. 

pipes


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 15, 2007)

It was more a learning experience than a sales tool.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 25, 2007)

My web site is not set up to sell.  All my sales are through dealers.  I do however get commissions through my web-site.


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 19, 2007)

Getting listed on the major search engines is most important. That is easier said than done. I submitted my site to the Open Directory Project nearly a year ago, but have not heard from them. So far, all pens I've sold through my site orginated by people specifically going to my site by word of mouth. I've only sold a pen on my site by people who have bought my pens in person or were given one as a gift. But it's all good because I still need to make changes to my site.


----------

